# Fishing Tip 1114. Baiting a Circle Hook Jig.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't know how I got this out of order.

Fishing Tip #1114
Baiting a Circle Hook Jig.
The biggest reason guys hate circle hooks when they first start using them is that they do not know or understand how and why a circle hooks works. You will not have a good experience with circle hooks if you “Choke the gap” of the hook. You cannot “Wad” a bait onto the hook. For most bait, simply insert the hook in one eye and out the other.
Here is how to rig a CIRCLE HOOK JIG.








Top left show how NOT to rig a circle hook jig.
The little bait spring (top in the photo) is attached to the hook then screwed into the soft plastic you plan to use. It is a super secure connection.
When you feel a strike/bite, drop the rod tip and, when the line tightens again, simply start reeling.
This ain't Rocket Science


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks good, Capt. But where do you get the little springs ? and how are they attached to the hook?
Thanks
OB


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Try this one OB.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f26/bait-spring-fishing-tip-1115-a-119925/


----------

